# what yr/model front bumper will fit my 94 s4?



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

I just picked up a 94 c4 s4, it needs a front bumper cover, all body side door moldings, drivers side lower rubber trim seals and a windshield. The front bumper looks like it may be compatible with 92 to 97 100/a6. ideas?
cheers, Michael


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: what yr/model front bumper will fit my 94 s4? (scirocco75)*

You have to get a bumper from a 92-94 S4, the fenders are flared and will not match up with the bumper from a 100/A6. You could also use a bumper from a 95 S6 but it would not have the black band all the way around the bumper, it would be body color.
For the 100 bumper on a S4 check this link: 
http://forums.audiworld.com/s4s6/msgs/225119.phtml


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: what yr/model front bumper will fit my 94 s4? (Harold)*

Thanks, that is a noticable difference to me. Although if the price was right i think i could live with it, considring the condition of the rest of my car. Would you know if the lower grills are interchangable?(although maybe different)
Thanks again


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: what yr/model front bumper will fit my 94 s4? (scirocco75)*

The center section of the lower grille is interchangable, but on the 100/A6, the side pieces usually have driving lights in the spaces.


----------

